
Leaving Ruby on Rails and it’s not going well. - iamelgringo
http://pinderkent.blogsavy.com/archives/156
======
makecheck
This article mentions very little of what could actually be wrong with a Ruby
implementation (I recall one point about how Ruby on Rails tends to guide
developers toward particular solutions). It describes mostly problems that are
completely independent of Ruby and would happen in any migration.

Theirs failed because they didn't plan well. And some of the "work" they
mention to undo the migration isn't unique to Ruby either (e.g. obviously in
any new system, if features are added that aren't in the previous system and
users/data grow dependent, you might have to retrofit your old system with the
new features before you can smoothly move back).

------
mechanical_fish
It's the software equivalent of those stockbrokers who make all their money by
churning people's investments from one fund to another.

------
gscott
There seems something wrong with this, couldn't they take the slow parts and
write just those parts in some other language?

